# Yosemite Tour in Japanese? [ Old Thread from 4/08 ]



## Blues (Apr 21, 2008)

Anybody know of a tour company that would do a tour of Yosemite in Japanese, leaving from San Francisco?

We just found out that my wife's Japanese cousin and her son will be here for a week in late summer.  She sent an email with an outrageous schedule.  In a week, she wants to: visit SF; visit Monterey/Carmel and spend time with us and other family members; go to a Giants game; and visit Yosemite.  In a week!   

I know folks from out of the country don't realize the scale of things here, but she should know better.  First, she has visited before, although it's been 20 years, so she's forgiven on that one.  But second, her father (my wife's Japanese uncle) did that whirlwind tour on a visit about 5 years ago.  He frequently mentioned how crazy the Yosemite tour was, dawn to dusk and so quick that they couldn't see much.  And with 9 hours on a bus just to get there from SF and return.  He disliked the whirlwind so much that, when he came back to visit 2 years ago, he explicitly asked us (meaning me) to do a reasonable Yosemite tour.  We took him there for three days, staying at a lodge in El Portal.  He appreciated seeing it at a more reasonable pace, and with a tour guide (me) who could show him around.

Well, DW's cousin is coming at a time when I can't play tour guide.  And she only has a week for all the above.  I've located some two-day bus tours of Yosemite from SF, staying overnight in the park.  But they don't mention whether they have Japanese language commentary.  Masami can make herself understood in English, but would have a hard time following detailed commentary in English.  And I don't think Junpei, her son, speaks English at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## ricoba (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe many Japanese travel with JTB.  I know they arrange tour buses and groups here in SoCal for Japanese tourists, perhaps they do the same up north.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 21, 2008)

This tour company will provide a Japanese speaking guide http://www.yosemitetours.us/limos/

check out this company too
H.I.S. TOURS USA, Inc.        

Offering a variety of original sightseeing tours for Japanese speakers around San Francisco and affordable flight tickets to Japan and all over the world. Customized/charter groups on request. Advance reservations required. Group rates available. Minimum number in a group 11.

Address: 870 Market Street, Suite 746
City: San Francisco 94102 
Phone: 415-296-1180 
Fax: 415-296-1107 
Email: okamoto@histours.com 
Website: www.histours.com 

Richard


----------



## travelster (May 6, 2009)

I think this website will give you a best ideas you want to know about tour in Yosemite [link removed at request of linked site owner]


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 6, 2009)

*Resurrected Old Thread*

Note, this is an old thread being resurrected.


Richard


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2009)

Probaby by a spammer!  :annoyed:


----------

